

Is Groupon Worth $25 Billion? Revenue Now “Multiple Billions Of Dollars” - BvS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/17/groupon-25-billion/

======
michaelpinto
This just smells like a bubble: "But this isn’t only about valuation, it’s
about ego. At $25 billion, a Groupon IPO would nudge Google to become the
largest venture-backed IPO ever. Yup, the same Google which offered to buy
Groupon for only $6 billion last December as well. And that sounded crazy. An
IPO at $25 billion would be as much about taking Google’s mantle as anything
else."

